# Lightroom 5 has the wrong Photoshop version as the default edit in version



## Bryan Conner (Jun 16, 2013)

Lightroom 5 shows CS3 as being the default version of Photoshop.  I have CS5 installed.  Lightroom 4.4 still sees CS5 as the default editor.  I can choose CS5 as an additional external editor in LR5, but I want it as the default.  Any ideas?  I have reinstalled LR5 with no change.  I have not reinstalled CS5 as I am hoping to avoid this if possible...loading saved actions etc.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2013)

That's unusual....I have the same combination, CS5 as the main editor, CS3 as an additional external editor, and no issues with the LR5 installation.

Couple of things you could try:

1. Delete the LR5 prefs, then restart LR5. In those circumstances I think LR5 will clone the prefs from LR4, which may hopefully include the external editing preferences.
2. If that doesn't work, and you don't want to do the Photoshop uninstall/reinstall (which is Adobe's number 1 solution), you could try their number 2 solution from this KB article. Don't be put off by the title, this fix should also work to correct/change existing registry pointers.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the response Jim.  I have tried the second solution from the Adobe article that you referenced above two times.  It does not make a difference.  I have deleted the LR5 preferences, also with no change.  I may try to contact Adobe tomorrow (Monday) and see what they suggest if a successful solution is not suggest here.  I will use ctrl+alt+e to edit in CS5 before I will uninstall/reinstall CS5.  It is not worth it.  Thanks again


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry I can't think of anything else. Reinstall would be the obvious thing to try, but I guess you know that.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 16, 2013)

Bryan, since you are using LR 5 you would need to have PS CS6 with ACR 8.1 to be in full sync. So using the additional external editor option with CS5 will provide you with the same options i.e. LR will render the raw file and save to tiff/psd and then you will be presented with the file in PS. With the miss match the default external editor you will have the same.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 16, 2013)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Bryan, since you are using LR 5 you would need to have PS CS6 with ACR 8.1 to be in full sync. So using the additional external editor option with CS5 will provide you with the same options i.e. LR will render the raw file and save to tiff/psd and then you will be presented with the file in PS. With the miss match the default external editor you will have the same.




Being in full sync is not an issue.  The issue is that in the LR5 preferences, CS3 is shown as the default editor instead of CS5.  LR4 recognizes CS5 as the default editor as LR5 should.  It is a very minor inconvenience at the moment, but I would like to correct the problem and have LR5 acknowledge CS5 as the latest Photoshop version.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand. These things are frustrating and I think part of the problems is Adobe is using most of their engineering resources to finalize the Creative Cloud so I believe it will take some time before these bugs in Lightroom 5 are addressed.


----------



## phillhdr (Jun 16, 2013)

I downloaded LR5 from the cloud today, and it did the same to me ie:- editor CS3, I have CS6 loaded as well as 3, it all worked fine in LR3 and 4?


----------



## DianeK (Jun 17, 2013)

The more and more I read the forums, the longer I am going to take to upgrade to LR5 (like maybe wait for 5.1 or even 5.2).  What a slap in the face Adobe has dealt to early adopters, especially CC subscribers.  There is no doubt in my mind that LR5 was a rushed release to deflect all the negativity about their CC move.  Oops, sorry this is turning into an anti-Adobe rant.. I'll stop here 
Diane


----------



## phillhdr (Jun 17, 2013)

I have just worked out a quick work round, I renamed photoshop cs3 to old photoshop cs3, then restart LR5 and it is forced to look for another version ie: CS6 SORTED.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 18, 2013)

phillhdr said:


> I have just worked out a quick work round, I renamed photoshop cs3 to old photoshop cs3, then restart LR5 and it is forced to look for another version ie: CS6 SORTED.



Please give me more information on how and where (which file did you rename) you renamed it.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 18, 2013)

More information on this problem:  Photoshop CS5 is not listed in the list of programs in the Uninstal/change section of the Windows 7 control panel.  However, CS5 is installed and working properly.  CS5 is available via the start menu etc.  So, this apparently is a Windows problem and not an Adobe problem. I suspect that CS5 has become "unregistered" in the registry of Windows 7 somehow.   I am pretty sure that if I did a reinstall of CS5 that the problem would be solved, but I do not want to risk having to go through the trouble of re-entering all of the serial numbers of my plugins....unless this will not be necessary.

If I knew that I would not be required to re-activate all of my plugins I would reinstall CS5.  But for the moment, I will simply use CS5 as a second editor in LR5 by using CTRL+ALT+E.  Does anyone have thoughts/opinions on this?


----------



## sty2586 (Jun 18, 2013)

I had the same Problem, but "Adobe solution number 2" worked perfect.

But look on their screen shot: you have to put in the path two times - once in "Default" and once, slightly different in the new "Path".
This is not in their text very clearly.

Greetings from Vienna
Franz


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 18, 2013)

sty2586 said:


> I had the same Problem, but "Adobe solution number 2" worked perfect.
> 
> But look on their screen shot: you have to put in the path two times - once in "Default" and once, slightly different in the new "Path".
> This is not in their text very clearly.
> ...



Thanks for your response Franz.  I tried that method, but it did not change anything.


----------



## phillhdr (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry for late reply Bryan, all you have to do is goto the adobe directory, and rename the photoshop directory you don't want in lr5, I just put old in front of it, easy to change back later when adobe has sorted the problem out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 20, 2013)

phillhdr said:


> Sorry for late reply Bryan, all you have to do is goto the adobe directory, and rename the photoshop directory you don't want in lr5, I just put old in front of it, easy to change back later when adobe has sorted the problem out. Hope this helps.



When I do this, Lightroom only recogises the 32bit version of CS5.  When I change the name of the 32bit version of CS5, then Lightroom will not see any version of CS5.  The only way that I can open into CS5 64bit is to add it as an additional external editor.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 20, 2013)

Update:  Phil, I followed your instructions, deleted my Lightroom 5 preferences, followed the second method that you mentioned from Adobe and now everything seems to be working properly.  64 bit CS5 opens as the default editor from LR5.  Thanks again.


----------



## Cam Simpson (Oct 26, 2013)

I had the same problem. The suggested fix didn't do much. I followed the fix mentioned to the "T". Interestingly though, I still have LR 3.6 installed. As I changed the rgistry key, I could see the "default" PS version change when I went back into preferences. I then used file explorer to locate the file, clicked the double >> at the address at the top of the page to copy the exact location, pasted back into the registry key. Guess what? Both 3.6 and 5.2 are defaulting to the righ version of PS!

Job done.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the update Cam!


----------



## m2020 (Oct 25, 2014)

I found this page after Googling, I have a Mac and found that LR5 was still using PS 5.0 as default to open RAW files. I found that changing the OS default for opening RAW, then restarting LR, updated LR so that PS CC 2014 was the new default.

To change the default program used to open a file in Mac OS - in a Finder window, right(control)-click the file, mouse over Open With, scroll down to Other, navigate to the App you'd like to use (i.e. the correct version of PS), choose it, and tick Always Open With at the bottom of the window, and accept.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi m2020, welcome to the forum.

Thanks for posting that tip, looks very useful.


----------

